# February Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Pacific Pack Goats has graciously donated a couple of items for the February giveaway! See the photos below.

As always, you must post a reply to this message for a chance to win.

A cool sticker!
[attachment=1:1239ga5x]goat rock sticker.jpg[/attachment:1239ga5x]

The perfect coffee mug to start some goat conversations at work!
[attachment=0:1239ga5x]Over packed coffee mug.jpg[/attachment:1239ga5x]


----------



## woodpeckerhollow (Dec 21, 2008)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

I just bought somemore of Rachel's products and have liked every thing. Thank you very Rachel for donating. I don't have a mug yet, so count me in. Thanks again Steve


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Count me in! Many thanks to the folks who are donating!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Love Free stuff, Thanks for the donated stuff, wish I had something to donate. maybe inthe future... until then count us in.

Stephen


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

count me in too !!!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## gail (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes ! Pacific PackGoats has great stuff.
And the next on my list is to get an 'Overpacked Goat' mug.
You can never have too may mugs!
gail
Idaho


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Please count me in.
Tim


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

Count me in as well !!!!


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in!!


----------



## imported_goatdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

count me in!


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the donation. I need a packgoat coffee mug!!!


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Count me in too. Thanks for the donations
Cindy Webb
Fallon, Nevada


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I love the patch. Count me in. Idahonancy


----------



## andyboy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in too!


----------



## barner107 (Dec 12, 2008)

Count me in and thanks for Pacific packgoats


----------



## mytimeranch (Dec 24, 2008)

count me in and thanks for the free stuff!


----------



## goatrange (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi ,
I thought I would give it a whirl. These are cool items.
I hope to get to this forum more often.
Dwayne Smith


----------



## Ann in NH (Dec 22, 2008)

Love 'em - sign me up! Ann


----------



## Brambleberry Ranch (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey, is it too late to enter the give-away? :? Hope not! Cool sticker and mug....Debbie


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

:arrow: Congratulations to mytimeranch for winning the February giveaway donated by Pacific Pack Goats!


----------

